# North Dakota Whitetail Hunting



## trvaisgunnels (Jul 26, 2007)

I am looking for anyone who has hunted or currently hunts arounf the Forman, or Fort Ransom area of N.D to give me some tips. I will be hunting there in September for the first time. It will actually be the first time I have hunted out of Texas. I am just wondering what kind of deer I can expect to see in that area, and if anyone has any tips for bowhunting that sort of terrain. Thasnks in advance.
Travis 
Humble, TX


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Good luck getting on land. If you get on land don't leave your stands or your blinds up. If you get on land make sure you have the energy to drag your deer cause most farmers and land owners wont let you drive on there land it is mostly walking access only. There are good deer around that area due to the huge amout of people posting up their land. But just like anywhere inless you are sitting under a corn feeder got to spend a lot of days in the blind to get a good one.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

My grandparents live in your unit, in Lidgerwood. They do have land that someone else farms, but none of it is really good for hunting deer.
Theres some good WMA's in the area. My advice- try and find some land open for hunting(good luck), or you can go on one of the three WMA's open to hunting deer.

Crete Slough WMA - 151 acres; 11 miles west, 1 mile south and 1/2 mile east of Gwinner. Waterfowl, deer, pheasants. 
Meszaros Slough WMA - 598 acres; 3 miles south and 3 miles west of Cogswell. Waterfowl, pheasants, deer. 
Tewaukon WMA - 1,284 acres; 3 miles south of Cayuga. Waterfowl, deer, pheasants, fishing.

I imagine Tewauken will be the most popular, beings it's right along side the refuge. However, the downside to this is that you cannot bait on WMA's. Aint gunna lie, you chose a tough unit for a non-resident to bow hunt.
I'll contact my dads cousin, who hunts deer in this unit, and see what he thinks.


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

> the downside to this is that you cannot bait on WMA's


Why is that a downside?


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Not as easy to get them to come to you. Theres not much to attract the deer in september besides food and water. If no water can be found, food is your next option.

But now that I think about it, theres Trails End #307. It's suppose to be effective in the early season.


----------



## trvaisgunnels (Jul 26, 2007)

I already have the place lined up it's around a thousand acres that belongs to a family friend, it's just the fact that I have never hunted in such open area before that is giving me pause. I am guessing the thing to do is hang a treestand ina woodline between two agricultural fields and put out bait. I will also bring a ground blind in case I see an oppurtunity for that. My father in law hunted this land about 3 years ago but they were hunting with rifles and driving the deer by walking. Not quite the same as trying to sit still and get one in your wheelhouse for a bow shot.


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

> Not as easy to get them to come to you. Theres not much to attract the deer in september besides food and water. If no water can be found, food is your next option.


I'd concentrate more on the food part though, I believe like 80% of water deer take in is from the plants/food they eat. I could be wrong though, but thought that was the case.

I think I lost a post here too, maybe I just forgot to post it?


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

I don't know, you may be right. Just saying, water might be a good option.


----------

